# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Ac / Dc

## busavata

*AC/DC 

jan nje Rock grup nga Australija , e formuar ne vitin 1973 nga vllezerit  Angus dhe  Malcolm Young , te lindur ne Skotlande...ne Rock Muzike njihen si pioneret e Hard Rock-ut 
stili i muzikes qe AC/DC e kultivojne asht : 
Bluesrock, Rock N Roll , 	Hard Rock dhe Heavy Metal
ndersa vet grupi e quan muziken e tyre Rock N Roll...
ne fillim  vokalist ishte Dave Evans i cili ne vitin 1974 u zavendesua me Bon Scott i cili kendoi deri ne vdekje ...deri me 1980*



*pas vdekjes e zavendeson  Brian Johnson nga grupi Geordie
nje rock - blues kengetar shum i mirë...*



*diskografija me Bon Scott*

*1976 	High Voltage 	
1976 	Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap 	
1977 	Let There Be Rock 	
1978 	Powerage 	
1978 	If You Want Blood (Youve Got It ) LIVE*
*1984 	74 Jailbreak 	( ibotuar pas vdekjes se Bon Scott )*



*diskografija me  Brian Johnson*

*1979 	Highway to Hell 	
1980 	Back in Black 	
1981 	For Those About to Rock 	
1983 	Flick of the Switch 	
1985 	Fly on the Wall 	
1986 	Who Made Who (muzik filmi )	
1988 	Blow Up Your Video 	
1990 	The Razors Edge 	
1992 	Live 	
1995 	Ballbreaker 	
2000 	Stiff Upper Lip 	
2008 	Black Ice 	
2010 	Iron Man 2 ( muzik filmi )*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mirmroma,antollogji...e rokut.

AC-DC,grup i modh,grup rock.

----------


## busavata

Mirnrama Serafim , kam lan teper shum zbrazeti... me qellim qe te ken vend te shkruajn edhe te tjeret per kete grup te madh...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Mirnrama Serafim , kam lan teper shum zbrazeti... me qellim qe te ken vend te shkruajn edhe te tjeret per kete grup te madh...


Shum mir ke bo,eshte grup legjend....

----------


## busavata

> Shum mir ke bo,eshte grup legjend....


Serafim , kengetarin e pare Dave Evans e ka largue gitaristi  Angus...
se gjithmon i ka than se nuk po din te luajsh ne gitare , edhe ishte sjellun sikur te ishte shef i grupit ... nje dit ( nje nate ) duke ber muziken ne nje klub , Angus i mshon shkelen ne prapanice dhe e gjun posht nga byna...kur e pysin antaret tjere pse e beri Agusi ju thot : ai gjithmon po i kthen bythet kah une .. nuk na duhen homo ne grup...
ne videon Bon Scott  i ben hajgare  Dave Evans-in 
shikoje , edhe kenqu duke e ndegjue kete Blues

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ketyre vetem çmenduria gjeniale nuk u ka munguar.Shum e lezeçme Busavate.

----------


## busavata

*[B]permisim 
ne postimin nr.1 ku shkruan diskografija me Brian Johnson
asht ber nje gabim i renditjes se diskografise...

1979 Highway to Hell  asht albumi i fundit me Bon Scott , dhe nuk takon tek diskografija me Brian Johnson... me falni  u lutem ...*[/B]

----------


## ILMGAP

ac/dc do thote anti christ/devil child

jane grup qe duhet respektuar.

----------


## busavata

> ac/dc do thote anti christ/devil child
> 
> jane grup qe duhet respektuar.


AC/DC dmth. Blues & Rock n Roll... :buzeqeshje: 
por shkronjat iu kan përzier ...

----------


## Faik

OH NJERES DEGJONI UNE KAM LIND NE AUSTRALI - Ju tregoj se  AC/DC e kam pare LIVE 7 here ne jeten time, jane grupi qe i preferoj me se shumti.....

AC/DC domth Applied Current dhe Direct Current... qe jane 2 lloj te rrymes, Emerin e moren nga nje logo ne makin qepse te motres se vellezerve Young... Dmth qe ka te bej me rrymen dhe rock,, jo ANTI CHRIST DEVIL CHILD sic thuhet ketu...

Fatkeqesisht ne kete turnej qe jane tani per te paren here kane shkuar ne beograd,sofia dhe athine por asnjehere ne trojet Shiptare. shpresojme se ne te ardhmen te performojne ne Tirane ose Prishtine...
Ja nje kenge nga Albumi i ri BLACK ICE...


Anything Goes - AC/DC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHAg1-bGMhY

----------


## Tetova's boy

Si mbet bre domethenia i emrit AC/DC ??

----------


## busavata

> Si mbet bre domethenia i emrit AC/DC ??


Applied Current dhe Direct Current

----------


## broken_smile

a ju pelqen muzika e grupit AC/DC ?

yeah  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> a ju pelqen muzika e grupit AC/DC ?
> 
> yeah


40 VJET HISTORY.....bullshit(do shkruanin diku)


Por ja qe te tjeret TINGELLOJNE tjetersoi.
LAPIDAR of ROCK MUSIC.

----------

